# Please id this spider



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anybody give me an id on this spider please. It has spurs as in typical of a funnel web and I have never ever come accross a bird eater here in Port Hedalnd before so I am a little baffled as to what this little aggresive spider could be, mouse spider maybe ?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 4, 2008)

He is alot blacker than that flashed pic depicts.


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmm, looks like glider food to me! LOL


My gliders love spiders.. My handreared glider caught a massive huntsman early this morning, carried it in her mouth, into my bed, and ate it right next to my feet! Mmmmm, YUMMY

Seriously tho, I have no idea what the spider in the pic is. dosnt look like you would want to cop a bite tho!


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't usually mind spiders, but that one looks a tad scarey.


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 4, 2008)

Doesn't look like a mouse spider to me, not like the ones in Sydney anyway.

Just how big is it compared to a 50cent coin?

Neil


----------



## Brettix (Oct 4, 2008)

Defintley not a t,it is a male,maybe a sp of trapdoor.


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeh, it does. ones that look like that I put outside, but anything else we let stay in the house, and if we find them again when theyre bigger, they go to the gliders! Its their fav food!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 4, 2008)

Neil
It is slightly bigger than a 50 cent coin. I don't think I would want to cop a bite of this little fellow, he looks too much like a funnel web.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you find it inside the house or out in the garden?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 4, 2008)

Found cruising the yard at night.


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 4, 2008)

Bigger than a 50c!! NASTY.. Def wouldnt let the gliders have that one!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 5, 2008)

Spider ID's like that are best sort from a Museum, there are many many species of spiders grouped closely to Funnel Webs and only 2 specific species out of a couple of hundred found in Australia have proved to be a worry to us, your animal may be from the family Nemesiidae (Aust 86 sp), they have a reasonable representation in WA. True Funnel Webs, Atrax / Hadronyche (13+ sp), are mostly found on the East Coast.


----------



## the_tsar (Oct 8, 2008)

It is deffinately a trapdoor. Not a mouse or funnelweb spider.

Looks male to me. As it has spurs on the front legs.

Not sure of the species.


----------



## gman78 (Oct 8, 2008)

Evil looking little fella


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like a big black house spider maybe badumna sp.they make a messy tunnel like web in the eaves


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 8, 2008)

looks like a funnel web to me.


Will


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 8, 2008)

I admit he does look like some sort of funnel web.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 8, 2008)

Its definately not a mouse spider...they look very different. Definately a male. I'd agree with JasonL...best to send it in to a museum...or try and get some more photos from several different angles including underneath. The eye pattern on the turret will also be of help.

No doubt he was just wandering looking for a mate!

Let us know if you get a definative ID.


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 8, 2008)

have a look at this link is this it???
this is a picture of a trapdoor spider male and female
is it either one
http://www.idilium.com/Australian_Wildlife/spiders/trap_door-2b.jpg


----------



## dex_du (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spider*

Hi Dave have you tried this site, might be able to help

http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/features/spiders/spider_inquiries.asp

cheers

Brent


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replys and help guys, I have sent it off to the W.A museum and they will get back to me about it but did say its likely to be a trap door of some sort.

Cheers Dave


----------



## yasko (Oct 8, 2008)

that`s common `black spider`


----------



## Brettix (Oct 8, 2008)

willia6 said:


> looks like a funnel web to me.
> 
> 
> Will


Things may not always look like what they are set out to be :?


----------



## Brettix (Oct 8, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> I admit he does look like some sort of funnel web.


 Looks can be deceiving :shock:


----------



## m.punja (Oct 8, 2008)

daddy longlegs


----------



## christo (Oct 8, 2008)

m.punja said:


> daddy longlegs




Yeah, you're right! And they are the most venomous spiders in the world. No, it's true, my brother's girlfriend's uncle was bittne by one and he died right after all the baby daddy long legs burst out of his dreadlocks.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 8, 2008)

This spider looks very similar to the Arbanitis gracilis (Common Brown Trapdoor) found on the Eastern coasts except for the Tarsus Colouring. Seeing that there are 8 genera and 66 species of Trapdoors its most likely an indiginous specimen for your area.Males are 23mm Body length and females 33mm. Bert Brunet states that they are not an aggressive spider and considered completely harmless to humans, yeah but who's going to be the guinea pig?????????????/


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 8, 2008)

Garden wolf??????????


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 13, 2008)

Has there been a confirmed ID yet on this one?


----------



## Rache (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it's either a trap door or a funnel web proly male.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 13, 2008)

It is certainly a male, the spurs on the front legs are to catch the females fangs in the dicey act of mating.


----------



## stoogeyou (Jan 20, 2009)

*trapdoor*

i have a pet melbounre trap door it looks exactly the same


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 20, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Found cruising the yard at night.


That sounds like funnel web behaviour, and def not a mouse spider, they have pincers that come together from the sides, not from top as in picture.
I agree that getting ID from museum is much more reliable bet.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a Brush Footed Spider? It's a bit lighter than a Funnel Web, maybe?? I would love to know what the verdict was!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 20, 2009)

its disgusting ......and am glad its at your place and not mine ....


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

Did you ever hear back from the museum?


----------

